# SUV, 40hp, JP..



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> Stock prop 11x13 no jack plate hit 5800rpm & 36mph (Scary fast to me)
> 
> Stock Prop, TH Marine Jack Plate - Bad news. Blowing out in turns, rough chop, etc. I never had the opportunity to run WOT.
> 
> ...


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

I got the 10.75x12.

Should I break in the engine with the stock prop or is ok to go ahead and put the Hustler on?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I'd use the Hustler....and follow owners manual regarding outboard break-in procedure.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

That's probably what I will do. Man this break in procedure is gonna be boring. Haha


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Well I've seen 5700-5800 mph on my analog Tohatsu tach with the 12p and my cavitation plate around the 4" mark. As for MPH I hit a max of 33.4mph with 2 people, full tank of gas (12 gallons) and my fishing gear in the boat. I would like to try a 13p just too see how it does. I dont carry much in my boat. 

I really haven't got to play with it too much just because of the break in procedure.


----------

